
Delaware Supreme Court Reverses Dell V. Magnetar - troydavis
https://courts.delaware.gov/Opinions/Download.aspx?id=266610
======
troydavis
Reasoning starts on page 27 and the appellate court’s findings start on page
29.

Summary:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-15/appraisal...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-15/appraisal-
rights-and-tech-fears)

